# Not sure what's wrong with my older hen



## MommaHen64 (Jul 23, 2015)

She doesn't lay eggs but walks very low to the ground
Her belly is very hard, when you pick her up and hold her she makes this painful sound. She eats and drinks and poops can anyone help..
She is approx 3 yrs she is a buff Orpington breed


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello MommaHen64!! Be patient, one of the more experienced chicken folks will pop in soon. I'm rather new to all this chicken problems myself. My only guess is that she's egg bound. Someone will be more able to answer you.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Does her belly feel like it's full of fluid?


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

NannyP had it...egg bound or impaction..


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Egg binding is easy enough to check for. Glove, lube and gently insert finger 1/2" to 1"


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

If her poop is normal, I don't think she's impacted.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

If she's impacted I would think she would have diarrhea like human impaction that is if she's not completely obstructed.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> If she's impacted I would think she would have diarrhea like human impaction that is if she's not completely obstructed.


That's been my experience. That and their crop is usually slow to empty.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am still learning.


----------

